# Sick 9 mo old Flemish Giant Rabbit



## AmandaG01 (Apr 15, 2017)

Help me with my sick bun. I have 4 Flemish giants all fixed and three girls, one boy. I acquired my younger two girls last October from a meat rabbit farm and they were 8 and 12 weeks old. They have gotten along perfectly, live in a large outdoor enclosure with a fully insulated rabbit shed. They are wild and don't really seek human attention. A few was ago, the younger two I noticed were fighting quite a bit. They were caught and found with a few superficial wounds in various stages of healing. Well, the fighting persisted so I took the instigator and placed her in a pen in the lg pen so they could still see each other. Well today I went in to feed her and it appeared she hadn't eaten and so I picked her up and she feels to be skin and bones under her very fluffy winter coat. I'm appalled I didn't catch this sooner but she is semi wild and runs if you approach her...I immediately thought worms and gave her a pea size dose of safeguard paste for horses...i will be seeking out vet attention asap but in the interim any interventions? TIA


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2017)

See if she will eat a piece of apple.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2017)

Just seeing this, how is she doing? Were you able to figure out what is going on?


----------

